
China's next-generation Internet is a world-beater  - Jaigus
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21729075.800-chinas-nextgeneration-internet-is-a-worldbeater.html
======
naner
_First up is the internet's inability to block malicious traffic as a whole._

That's not a bug, it's a feature.

Seriously, though, can any network guys/girls spread some light on this? This
sounds like adding features for easier censorship and forbidding anonymity:

 _SAVA fixes this by adding checkpoints across the network. These build up a
database of trusted computers matched up with their IP addresses. Packets of
data will be blocked if the computer and IP address don't match._

------
tn13
This doesn't sound like a security feature at all. It is more like denying
people anonymity and subjecting them to censorship.

------
bengunnink
Yeah! Allowing Chinese censors to triple their productivity!

~~~
Jaigus
lol, I thought the same thing when reading it. The article seems to imply
they're improving their infrastructure for the sake of improving it, though
all things considered, strengthening "big brother" might be more of a
motivator here.

~~~
qwertzlcoatl
I'm really skeptical of the motives aswell.

